# A full pallet of not crappy ammo



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I went to the Fleet Farm store to buy a pound of wire for my MIG welder this evening. As is my habit, I cruised the sporting goods to see if they have anything I need. I am accustomed to being disappointed for some time.








Not this time, the guy stocking shelves said I could have two of anything on the pallet. I jokingly picked up a case of .556 and was told that he meant individual boxes. (which I was aware of)
I did grab a couple of bulk packs of 150 count 55 grain .556mm FMJ ammo and I am a happy guy.
I am going to stop back early tomorrow when the 9mm ammo will be unpacked and on the shelf.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice early Christmas present for you


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> Nice early Christmas present for you


It is more like a present for a future Christmas when I will be able to replace it. It might take a while.
Meanwhile, I will have a ball shooting my 10/22 and MKII Target.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I hit the store first thing this morning and got a couple of boxes of 9mm range ammo for 
$15 a box. I am going to resist the urge to get more later so that those who are desperate for ammo have a chance to get some.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

That’s a nice gesture by you. I am wondering though what is really going on with the ammo situation? I see lots of 9mm on GB seems to be readily available as long as you can spend upwards of $650 or more in 1k round lots. So it is available out there in larger quantities if you have the money, but single or a couple boxes of 50 rounds are scarce. Any idea what’s up?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't have any conspiracy theories although I am open to suggestions.
All I can say is when you see ammo that is reasonably priced, you are well advised to buy all you can.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, agreed. Might be we’re now experiencing a market cornered by large volume buyers over the past few years waiting for the next shortage to materialize. Im not buying any of that GB stuff though. $.65 a round and up for 9mm just makes me want to keep what I have in case the SHTF. Not too long ago you could buy 9mm for $.25 a round in 1000 round lots.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I was fortunate this week as well to get a pleasant surprise when I went to my LGS today. They had Blazer and Remington Range .9mm both 115gr. and 124gr. with a x2 box limit. It got better when I noticed they also had Blazer .45 Auto 230gr. so I picked up what could. I always pickup ammo when I see it. Did not get scalped on cost and I appreciate that from my LGS. I always see my ammo supply as a half full kind of thing so I have learned over the decades to get it while I can.
*I have plenty of rimfire but still also took home some Aquila that they had on stock too.
*I also noticed several other places had centerfire ammo as well locally but at a very inflated price. Last week they had none. None of the other places had any 22LR. I tend to remember those outlets that gouge us on price.
"LONG LIVE BILL RUGER"
Rick


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I don't have any conspiracy theories although I am open to suggestions.





RK3369 said:


> agreed. Might be we're now experiencing a market cornered by large volume buyers over the past few years waiting for the next shortage to materialize.


My point exactly.
My theory is that lots of folks feel insecure with the way things are going and are preparing for uncertain times.
Part two of my theory is that there are lots of opportunists that know how to profit from uncertainty by holding back product in demand long enough to raise their profits.
In closing, if you are going stock up on a "high demand product" when Joseph Robinette Biden is itchy for the Whitehouse, you are a year late to the party.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

well, I see gun control more easily accomplished by ammunition control than having to battle it out and possibly loose in the courts. Easy route is control availability of ammo. Obama admin bought huge ammo stocks while he was in in an attempt to do the same thing. 

Years ago states outlawed cheap revolvers like RG's and others based on metal alloy content. Real reason was they wanted to keep guns out of the hands of poor and low income folks by keeping prices high. Gun control in another form.


----------

